# Bzdelik's Future



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Denver Nuggets coach Jeff Bzdelik will meet with general manager Kiki Vandeweghe late this week or early next week for his season-ending evaluation. But Vandeweghe stressed not too much should be read into it.
> 
> "He's our coach," Vandeweghe said Monday. "He's got a contract for next year."
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I must admit that I think that Bzdelik had two godd seasons if I remeber his possibilities in his first year as a Nuggets coach, and if I remember the fact that he was the coach that brought the Nuggets back to the play-offs this year. But remembering the fact of letting talents go to waste like Skita this season and his troubles with Rodney White who might leave Denver because of the coach makes me doubt whether he should coach the Nuggets another year. 
By looking at the results he should deserve another year, but I think the Nuggets are still in a development process and in this case I doubt that Bzdelik is the right coach for this job. The question is: Which available coach would be a better option?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

More about the meetings:



> When Vandeweghe concludes his meetings with Bzdelik and some other team personnel, he said, he'll meet with owner Stan Kroenke. He said that will be "in a week or two."
> 
> Vandeweghe said the meetings with Bzdelik have "focused on personnel" but didn't elaborate. All Bzdelik would say is they "talked about business for next year."
> 
> Asked if he knows anything new about his job status, Bzdelik said, "You know as much as I do


[Link]


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Bzdelik won't be back and he shouldn't be. He was more interested this year in saving his job than doing the right things.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

Bzdelik needs to pack his bags now and start looking for another job.

He had some really bad management during a lot of the basketball games this season. With better coaching the Nuggets could of won at least 5-10 more games in my estimation. Thats how many games I saw Bzdelik make bad coaching descisions that ended up costing the Nuggets the game.

How many games did the Denver Nuggets lose by less than 5 points ? and how many games did they lose by 2 or less ? 

Those are the games you need a good x's and o's coach that knows his personal and is able to implement the right players with the right plays. Bzdelik was horrible at this.

Anyone else agree or dissagree ?

I have a feeling the Denver Nuggets will bring in George Karl. He has roots in the Pacific North West and in the Midwest Region. Like Wyoming and Idaho. I believe his son plays for one of the Idaho colleges. I can't remember though I read about it a year ago or so.

Anyway what coaching canidates does anyone see the Denver Nuggest replacing Bizdelik with if he gets fired ?


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

bzdelik should be fired. he plays favorites and is wasting good players talent.ex chris anderson is one of the best forward/center backups in the league and he gets 5 min playing time each game. i think the nuggets should replace bzdelik with a good run offence coach collage coach. if this happens then the nuggets will have the best run offence team and have a chance at the nba playoffs.



_________
only the few can go from zero 2 hero


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

George Karl, yikes. 

Anyway his son does play for Boise State so it does make sense. He would probably hire Terry Stotts to be his assistant.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

While I agree a change might need to be made, I don't want a Bzdelik for Karl trade. I've never been impressed with Karl as a coach. In fact hasn't he had some pretty good teams and not done much with them? 

(not including the sonics team that went to the finals)


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Bzdelik is horrible but I don't want Karl in here. Kiki just needs to chill and see what options he's got. I'm available, that's fo sho.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Bzdelik's status is still uncertain.



> Until someone changes the lock to his office or takes away the key, Jeff Bzdelik continues to report for work at the Pepsi Center.
> 
> Tuesday was no different as the Nuggets coach went about his business of trying to improve the franchise's future.
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

if he gets fired
Kiki better find a good coach to handle this young team
they like to run
but will need to develope a half court set when they dont have numbers on the break
we cant just have carmelo firing fade aways in the playoffs next year


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

I still believe that Bzdelik is out. Its just a matter of time untill he is pushed out the door.

One way I could see him staying would be if Carmelo Anthony and the rest of the Denver Nuggets team were in love with the guy but I think Bzdelik is at odds with more of the Nugget players than not.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

I was just watching Rocky Mountain News. Anyone from Colorado should get this on the Fox Net Channel. Anyway they were discussing the possibility of Phil Jackson coming to the Denver Nuggets if he parts ways from the Lakers at the end of the season. Anyone see this happening ? Or do you think Phil will retire if he doesnt return to the Lakers ?

Also Just in theory of course. If Phil Jackson went to Denver than he would have a huge influnce to bring other players with him such as a Free Agent like Kobe Bryant. All though I as Im sure everyone here would find that highly unlikely after the Alleged Rape on Kobe in Colorado.

Anyway just my 2 cents let me know what you think about this.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

well jordan you wont be ripped for this

if phil would even consider denver

you have to go after him

as far as free agents go id rather give kmart the 8 million or shoot even Wallace before I go to manu....id rather give it to Quentin Richardson...id rather do the trade the most

not a bad post
just get past the manu thing


----------



## doctorJ1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hes not good hes not bad he is average but you see the nuggets dont need a average coah they need a good coach so in my opinion he should be released prior to the 04-05 season


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

he cant be fired his contract says if he brought the nuggets to the playoffs he couldnt be fired but he can be demoted to assistint coach or somethin


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

Bzdelik is guaranteed a one-year extension at $1.5 million for reaching the postseason and another season to coach. Although the Nuggets can buy Bzdelik off and than fire him.



> he cant be fired his contract says if he brought the nuggets to the playoffs he couldnt be fired but he can be demoted to assistint coach or somethin


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I think George Karl is a very good coach and would be an excellent candidate for the coaching job in Denver. He is great at building offensive juggernauts, and Denver has alot of great tools to allow him to do that.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

I do not want Karl.

We wont have a new coach until after next year.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*melo = new bernard king.*



> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> I think George Karl is a very good coach and would be an excellent candidate for the coaching job in Denver. He is great at building offensive juggernauts, and Denver has alot of great tools to allow him to do that.


Offensive juggernauts are nice for the regular season, but they don't go anywhere in the playoffs. Ask Nelly and Adelman, they'll tell ya good. 

Melo needs a coach who can teach him the minor aspects of the game, such as moving without the ball, offensive flow, defensive rotation you know things like this.

You won't get that with George Karl, a.k.a. the man who blew it in the World Championships.


----------

